# Other deductions on standatd miles option



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I apologize if this was covered already, but if you take the standard mileage deduction what are the other expenses you can take.....I believe its car washes and cell phone....appreciate the help....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

luckytown said:


> I apologize if this was covered already, but if you take the standard mileage deduction what are the other expenses you can take.....I believe its car washes and cell phone....appreciate the help....


If you have receipts for car washes exceeding the norm (once a week?) you can claim them due to rideshare requirements. 
You can claim the portion of cell phone costs related to rideshare. If you supply water, etc for pax you can claim the costs of those.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.

Tolls, airport fees
Water (whether you give it for free or sell it)
A portion of your cell phone bill (based on the % that it is used for business)


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Does car accessories like phone mount and carpets deductible with standard mileage method?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Engz said:


> Does car accessories like phone mount and carpets deductible with standard mileage method?


Phone accessories are deductible with standard mileage method. Capet mats to keep your car nice for riders are also deductible under standard mileage method. Replacing the original carpet in your car would not be deductible under the standard mileage method. 
The standard mileage deduction is better for most drivers. If you start with the standard mileage deduction you can switch to actual costs in a later year. If you start with actual costs you must always use actual costs for the life of that vehicle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Phone accessories are deductible with standard mileage method. Capet mats to keep your car nice for riders are also deductible under standard mileage method. Replacing the original carpet in your car would not be deductible under the standard mileage method.
> The standard mileage deduction is better for most drivers. If you start with the standard mileage deduction you can switch to actual costs in a later year. If you start with actual costs you must always use actual costs for the life of that vehicle.


Over the lifespan of a vehicle (200,000 miles) you should be able to get at least $110,000 in deductions out of it. Minus any personal miles.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

It says we can deduct any membership we have with the standard mileage rate.

What membership can we actually deduct?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am about to do a car wash subscription and write it off. It's unlimited and I will take advantage of it especially now that summer is here.


----------

